# A true divine



## MW (Feb 14, 2010)

Richard Sibbes:



> No man is a true divine but the child of God. He only knows holy things by a holy light and life. Other men, though they speak of these things, yet they know them not. Take the mysticallest points in religion, as justification, adoption, peace of conscience, joy in the Holy Ghost, the sweet benefit of communion of saints, the excellent estate of a Christian in extremity, to know what is to be done upon all occasions, inward sight and sorrow for sin, they know not what those things mean. For howsoever they may discourse of them, yet the things themselves are mysteries. Repentance is a mystery, joy in the Holy Ghost is a mystery. No natural man, though he be never so great a scholar, knows these things experimentally; but he knows them as physicians know physic, by their books, but not as a sick man by experience.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 14, 2010)

Can you share the reference Rev. Winzer.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 14, 2010)

See here, Randy. It's from _Divine Meditations and Holy Contemplations_.


----------



## MW (Feb 14, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Can you share the reference Rev. Winzer.


 
Randy, that can be found in Works, 7:200.

Handily linked in Ruben's post.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 14, 2010)

I guess I could have googled it. LOL Thanks guys. That is a very encouraging quote.


----------

